# Easiest Way for UK Document Attestation/Legalisation



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

First of all, this is not an ad or am I involved with this company. I have seen a lot of questions regarding the whole process of getting University documents/Marriage certs etc attested etc, so thought I would share my experience.

I used a company in London called Vital Certificates. www.vitalcertificates.co.uk

I paid online for the ultra fast service, I think it cost about GBP250.
I then FedEx'd my original docs to UK.

They can attest all sorts of documents, so have a look at the site for further info.

3-4 days later (weekend in between) it came back with the Apostille, UK lawyer stamp, UAE Embassy stamp.

The only extra step the sender has to do is get a stamp from the UAE Foreign Ministry here in Dubai, I think that was AED100. Once that is on the document, you can consider the document 'Attested".

So what I am trying to say here is, if you are willing to pay, or your company will cover the costs, you can have it all done painlessly in 1 week, without leaving the house, apart from the last step.

Hope this helps. All the info is on the Vital Certs website and they will answer any questions you have.


----------

